# Music Choice music video channels?



## zeebre12 (Dec 28, 2014)

What are the Music Choice music video channels? I saw a video on Youtube about the new Music Choice with audio and music video channels on RCN. Are the music video channels proper linear music video channels like the old MTV? On demand? Do you need internet or what really are they?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Music Choice on D* is called Sonic Starts at Channel 800 -Music Video Like the OLD MTV is Channel 336 (SD) - Not many Commercials and All Videos all day


----------



## zeebre12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Im talking about the Music Choice 'video' channels that are now on Verizon. Are they proper linear music video channels like MC Play or what are they?List of Verizon FiOS channels - TVCL - TV Channel Lists


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

zeebre12 said:


> What are the Music Choice music video channels? I saw a video on Youtube about the new Music Choice with audio and music video channels on RCN. Are the music video channels proper linear music video channels like the old MTV? On demand? Do you need internet or what really are they?


I don't know if this is what you are looking for:

Get a bit of edge with FM, the multi-platform network for music lovers. Exclusively in HD* for the ultimate experience, *FM on Ch. 386* is a space for diverse acts and fans to connect, contribute, and celebrate all that is music. Available with the XTRA Base Package and above, upgrade today and get front row seats for the future of music.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Music Choice and Sonictap (not Sonic) are two separate music services.

Music Choice supplies music to many cable systems. It used to be carried by DIRECTV, but they switched to Sonictap a number of years ago. Speculation here on the boards was that it was because Sonictap offered a cheaper service.

Sonictap is a service of Mood, which supplies stores with music and other services. As far as I've been able to discover, the Sonictap name is applied only to the service provided to DIRECTV. It is audio only.


----------



## zeebre12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nobody seems to understand what I'm asking. On Verizon what are the music 'video' channels from channels 1875 to 1899. For example 'Music Choice Kids' only is on channel 1832 and 'Music Choice Kids Only Video' is on channel 1892? Is this a proper linear music video channel or what ate channels 1875 to 1899? Are they just links to the app? On Demand?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the confusion is because you posted this in Satellite Discussion when it should have been in Cable TV Discussion


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

longrider said:


> I think the confusion is because you posted this in Satellite Discussion when it should have been in Cable TV Discussion


:thumbsup:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They're not actual linear channels, it's basically a curated playlist of music videos that play automatically via VOD, similar to the VidZone app that's on PlayStation and some smart TVs.


----------

